# TT RS rear spoiler retrofit



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

Hello fellow enthusiasts!
I'm planning to retrofit TT RS 8S rear spoiler to my TTS 8S coupe.
I have discussed about this in another topic https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1609898 but since its about fixed spoiler there isn't specific information available for the OEM RS spoiler retrofit. So I now try to reach RS owners or those who have successfully made the retrofit. I would be also very happy if someone could share ELSAWIN assembling instructions for the RS spoiler. It would save my day and I would see where everything should be mounted. [smiley=book2.gif] Now it's too much guessing from the ETKA exploded view.

I have tried to find knowledge what parts I necessary need for the job but I haven't found the place where it is said 100% convincing other than ETKA :lol:.

All the numbers in parentheses refers to exploded ETKA view above.
I have already the spoiler 8S0827918 (20) and its bracket 8S0827487 (21). I have been offered the trim for the spoiler 8S0827934E (2) and the bracket 8S0827948F (1) but them are so expensive parts that I'm now strongly considering to use original lifting spoiler as a base plate. I know this won't be ideal and the spoiler won't be as well fixed as the OEM RS, but I'm willing to try it anyway. I have also bought a used lifting spoiler (so much cheaper option ) so I certainly can try with it first. If it won't work I can still stay as stock or maybe then consider to buy all those other parts.

I have also read that some have used the original bracket and just bought the adapters (13) and RS trim (2) with holes for mounting the spoiler. Am I right that this RS trim is similar to the original spoiler but with those six mounting holes? If it is so I then try to make holes to that used spoiler. If I succeed to get them in right places I think I then only need those adapters. This said could someone RS owners measure the place(s) of the spoiler foot (x,y,z) ? Them are probably the same on both sides? I would then have a good starting point where the spoiler should sit and maybe be able to do a drilling jig. First I thought drilling from underneath but that would be more difficult because the surface isn't flat so there is more risk to get them in wrong places.

Another modification I have considered is to make those extensions (or as similar as possible) which are in the ends of the RS spoiler bracket to the original spoiler bracket. Are those extensions for mounting the bracket from its ends to the tailgate with retainers (6) and plates (8) to make it more stronger for the extra load fixed spoiler will cause? If that's also the case and I succeed to make some extensions to the used original bracket I then will buy also parts (6) and (8) and I would have as strongly fixed bracket as OEM RS.


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

All measurements are +-1mm

x=27mm
y=26mm
z=39mm

Hope that helps.


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

Gnasher said:


> All measurements are +-1mm
> 
> x=27mm
> y=26mm
> ...


Thanks. That helps a lot. 
Now if I only get hands on the assembling instructions I could make the decision what parts to order and how to proceed.


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

I now have retrofit TTRS spoiler successfully.
I did the fixing holes to the original spoiler, bought some parts and made one threaded part myself to install it quite strongly. I haven't noticed any movements of the spoiler when driving over bumps. So I didn't need to buy the big parts (base plate #2 or spoiler bracket #1) at all.
I bought parts with numbers:
20, 21, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 13, 14, 17 and 22.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Well done. Nice bit of handiwork.


----------



## ClausBoje (10 mo ago)

Blue lightning said:


> I now have retrofit TTRS spoiler successfully.
> I did the fixing holes to the original spoiler, bought some parts and made one threaded part myself to install it quite strongly. I haven't noticed any movements of the spoiler when driving over bumps. So I didn't need to buy the big parts (base plate #2 or spoiler bracket #1) at all.
> I bought parts with numbers:
> 20, 21, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 13, 14, 17 and 22.


Nice job, did you have to do anything to the automatic spoiler lift or does it just accept to be disconnected?


----------



## Stefanos (Nov 19, 2021)

Nice work, do you think that it would be possible to mount the external spoiler to the existing spoiler and then not screw it to the chassis. That way the external spoiler could be lifted along with the OEM one. Do you believe that the OEM spoiler/lifting mechanism, is strong enough to support the weight and downforce of the external spoiler when lifted ?


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Even if it is possible (which I doubt) it's not a good idea in my opinion. The two options are a fixed wing about 4 inch above the boot lid or a moveable spoiler that puts the spoiler in about the same position when lifted. I like to hope that this position has been developed in a wind tunnel to optimise downforce (but I accept it was probably just put there for aesthetics). If you have both then the spoiler will lift the fixed wing to about 8 inches above the boot lid at a really odd angle that will look plain daft. Plus with an extra 30degs of attack it will add huge amounts of drag and probably zero downforce. Not big or clever. Don't do it.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if you simply disconnect the servomotor connector, you will have a warning light on the dash, a DTC stored and the ESP always ON (no voluntary deactivation is possible), so better to change the coding (from movable to fixed wing)



ClausBoje said:


> Nice job, did you have to do anything to the automatic spoiler lift or does it just accept to be disconnected?


----------

